
2019 16“ MacBook Pro “Click/Pop” Audio Issue - macinjosh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Okv5Yv9M2do
======
miles
Here is an /r/apple thread on the issue:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/apple/comments/dy7c9l/16_inch_macbo...](https://www.reddit.com/r/apple/comments/dy7c9l/16_inch_macbook_pro_speaker_popping_issue/)

